# did you graduate college?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i've tried and its not for me. i don't have the discipline for college.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I went to college up until my junior year that I had to drop out.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried it for a semester back when I was 27. I've always wanted a degree. I wish I had stuck with it then, but I too did not have the discipline, nor did I really know what i wanted. Now I do. I recently finished a foundation course here in the UK, it's like a..I don't know, I don't think there's an equivalent to it in the states. but I did very well, it was a course in art and design. I loved it, and I discovered that my true calling is art history. Now, I love education because it means following a passion. That's why i want that degree. 
I also did not persevere back then because of SA, I let it beat me.

Perhaps what you care about does not lie in higher education.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, but I've taken classes for nine years, and probably will go back to university and graduate eventually.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

yes, but it took me quite a while, spread out over several years, and three different schools. apparently, dropping out due to anxiety is not the end of the world.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ ah. well done.


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2009)

yes, got my Bachelor of Arts degree in January of 2008. Planning to go for my master's a few years down the road


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm about to start my second run at college -- returning on September 8th.

I quit my first program because the presentations, group work, and class discussions became too much. I'm going into what I hope is a more SA-friendly program this time around.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Got my shiny new diploma just last month


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woo grats.

Graduated mech engineering a month ago!! (actually my grad ceremony is at the end of this month)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have graduated from college twice now and am working on a third time. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Still going. My experience has been disappointing, though with my condition I didn't expect anything. I go to college...to learn, and that's about it lol. Luckily I don't get all panicky because my SA is not THAT bad, however I haven't made a single friend (and I've been in college for 6 years now).


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I did.

Twice.


----------



## Corvid (Jun 17, 2009)

I got my Bachelor of Arts in psychology in '02. I lived with my parents. Senior year was very hard. I finally had to fulfill the writing requirement that I had been putting off for years because of my huge emotional block about it. I was sure I would fail even though there was no reason to believe that. I just mentally tortured myself about it. I became chronically nauseous for no apparent physical reason. My parents were getting divorced then, too. 

I was gifted/accelerated when I was younger - everyone expects so much of you that not having a graduate degree seems almost being a dropout.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm still in high school, but I plan on graduating college.


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

I've got 2 more years, and then hopefully I'll have my BA in sociology.  And while I've struggled a lot with social anxiety in college, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go on to graduate school too.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I have an associates degree.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - ten years ago.
I would like to get a Master's Degree, though.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I graduated with a B.S. in biology, took some extra classes in Chemistry but couldn't complete the requirements for a chemistry minor by graduation. Inspite of my science degree, my favorite class in college was Art History. I ended up taking the entire 3 course sequence in Art history for fun.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, and I got a master's degree as well. I failed in my attempt at a PhD, though. I don't know if I'm going to give that another try or not.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I graduate next May, almost seven years after the completion of high school. I am insanely excited.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. BS in business administration (finance) with honors, May 1995.

Total waste of $10,000.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I did. It was fun... sometimes.


----------



## red jade (Aug 9, 2009)

I graduated with a B.S. in biology. It took me five years instead of four because I dropped out three different quarters due to SA and depression. Not only that, I really wanted to major in English, but I chose Biology because science classes were way less discussion oriented. I could hide out in the back of lecture halls...in fact, I probably only attended about 25% of my classes anyway. It was ridiculous.

I like to think I have a slightly better handle on things now, which makes me really wish I had taken the time to work out some of my SA issues BEFORE going to college. Looking back, I can't believe I based such a huge decision (my college major) on which classes would require the least amount of interaction with people. Seemed perfectly reasonable at the time, too. Goes to show you how SA messes up your perceptions.


----------

